# AppleStore le site bug?



## gaudric (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

j'ai remarqué que j'avais du mal à passer mes commandes sur le site d'apple, à suivre mes commandes en cours et compagnies.

Le site a également du mal à m'identifier (j ai pourtant un compte mobile me)
et je tombe souvent sur des pages d'erreur (lorsque je valide un panier),
qu'importe le navigateur utilisé (safari, chrome, fox)

ça vient de moi ou c'est quelquechose de générale ?
trop d'affluence sur le site ? (pourtant l'iphone 4 est dispo depuis un moment maintenant)

Merci d'avance


----------

